# Should we make a sextape?



## Cattermole (Feb 1, 2014)

My wife is really into the idea. I am concerned about it falling into the wrong hands and our identities being exposed. What say you?


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I say go for it and send me a copy and I will critique it for ya.


----------



## Visual (Apr 12, 2013)

Go for it! I am glad that we made one when we first got married, which was 15 years ago. Back then, she had a perfect body. I do enjoy watch it now and then.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thound said:


> I say go for it and send me a copy and I will critique it for ya.


Me too!!


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Seriously I think it's all good if both parties want it....Dh and I have done this many times...


----------



## HardLanden (Oct 31, 2013)

We were going to do that, but my wife got all bent out of shape when I suggested we hold auditions for her part.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Cattermole said:


> My wife is really into the idea. I am concerned about it falling into the wrong hands and our identities being exposed. What say you?



Is this post from a timewarp from 1990? Does anyone actually make tapes anymore?

Certainly if someone found it, it could be a breach of privacy. But I wouldn't worry about your "identities being exposed" unless you live in a country where it's considered shameful to have sex with your own spouse.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Once again, wear masks.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

HardLanden said:


> We were going to do that, but my wife got all bent out of shape when I suggested we hold auditions for her part.


Oh no! You really didn't suggest that did you? :rofl:


----------



## HardLanden (Oct 31, 2013)

over20 said:


> Oh no! You really didn't suggest that did you? :rofl:


Okay, not really.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

HardLanden said:


> Okay, not really.


Bahahahahahhaha...secretly it is something one thinks about.


----------



## HardLanden (Oct 31, 2013)

I would never seriously consider it. I share the same concern with OP. It would inevitably fall into the wrong hands.


----------



## dyskinesia (Jun 29, 2010)

HardLanden said:


> I would never seriously consider it. I share the same concern with OP. It would inevitably fall into the wrong hands.


And then what.... somebody might find out that you have sex with your spouse?


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Make it. Watch it. Critic it. Laugh at it. Make suggestions about it. Erase it. 

When the moods strikes, set up the tripod and do it again. If your worried about it falling in the wrong hands, that's why you have the delete button. See? Clear as milk!


----------



## HardLanden (Oct 31, 2013)

dyskinesia said:


> And then what.... somebody might find out that you have sex with your spouse?


Okay, I suppose with masks and proper file management, the risk of it making headlines on the local news would be minimal. She has a high profile job.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Ive made my fair share of naughty vids with my husband now and old boyfriends when I was with them ....... had always enjoyed watching them later on and have yet to see one on any Internet site haaaa !?!? 

So go ahead and enjoy yourselves ..... its quite exciting to watch one's self as if you're a porn star wink wink


----------



## Visual (Apr 12, 2013)

Cattermole said:


> My wife is really into the idea. I am concerned about it falling into the wrong hands and our identities being exposed. What say you?


If you worry about identities being exposed. I suggest you shoot from behind.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

We have been making sex tapes for almost 20 years. The ones that were VHS or other tape media are on a password protected external hard drive along with all of the new digital ones. We love going back and watching our own porn!


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

I say go for it. I'd do it if I had a chance. I can't even get my wife to take her clothes off for me let alone in front of a camera, lol ... so if your wife is willing then why the heck not!

I don't know if I would do it with a girlfriend though unless I were to destroy it soon after. God forbid the relationship doesn't work out and it gets discovered by later girlfriends!


----------



## Kendall (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh yes, go for it!

My husband and I used to tape ourselves at least once every two weeks or so, and watch it later to get off on one another again.

The past 2 weeks, we've rediscovered the joy of watching us have sex with one another on tape. It makes for such intense sex the next time. We have a permanent tape setup in our bedroom.   

Lately, I'm kinda worried that one or both of us will have a heart attack during sex, it's so intense!


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

HardLanden said:


> Okay, I suppose with masks and proper file management, the risk of it making headlines on the local news would be minimal. She has a high profile job.


 Just a suggestion. If your that worried and you use all the suggestions such as masks or shooting from behind, make sure that when you make the video be careful of the surroundings because if your that worried about the video getting hijacked they might not see your face but the back round will give it away especially if people have been in your home and would recognize the interior of your home. 

Go to the Lusty Smut Motel somewhere.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Once again, wear masks.


:lol: Welcome to 1947!

One word: Kids. They have a way of finding things. I recommend the shoot, watch and delete protocol.


----------



## johnAdams (May 22, 2013)

We have not taken any nudes since yesterday......and Mrs. Adams still looks pretty damn good


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

johnAdams said:


> We have not taken any nudes since yesterday......and Mrs. Adams still looks pretty damn good


I'll be keeping a regular eye on your TAM photo album, JA.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Cattermole said:


> My wife is really into the idea. I am concerned about it falling into the wrong hands and our identities being exposed. What say you?


Yes. Great idea. 

So, when someone steals it and uploads it to OhmygodarlingIcantbelievehowdumbdumbdumbwewere.com your wife will say: "Oh, well, s**t happens!":rofl:


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Did it once, my wife I found very hot but when I saw myself.....NEVER AGAIN! Deleted.


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

I can't imagine that the likelihood of the recording getting out is likely at all. 

I suppose you can put them in a safe or lock box if you are afraid of kids, etc. finding them.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Use a digital camera and encrypt the files using TrueCrypt - Free Open-Source On-The-Fly Disk Encryption Software for Windows 7/Vista/XP, Mac OS X and Linux software. The advantage is that not even the NSA will be able to view your movies. The disadvantage is that, if you forget your password, you won't be able to view your movies, either.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

CH said:


> Did it once, my wife I found very hot but when I saw myself.....NEVER AGAIN! Deleted.


We stayed in a LOVERS hotel with mirrors on the ceiling a few years ago. 

NOPE, did not need to see that. I prefer to imagine what I look like rather than see for realz. In my head I am 25 and have never had children or surgeries!


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't think we can do it. Funny enough we are both very comfortable with our bodies (we both work out) and to watch myself on camera I'm not so sure. :scratchhead:

Funny enough I'll watch myself through a mirror...go figure!


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Re: Should we make a sextape?*



NewHubs said:


> I don't think we can do it. Funny enough we are both very comfortable with our bodies (we both work out) and to watch myself on camera I'm not so sure. :scratchhead:
> 
> Funny enough I'll watch myself through a mirror...go figure!


Having that mirror next to the bed has done wonders for our imagination and libido ahem ahem !!! I have to admit im borderline narcassistic 







NewHubs said:


> I don't think we can do it. Funny enough we are both very comfortable with our bodies (we both work out) and to watch myself on camera I'm not so sure. :scratchhead:
> 
> Funny enough I'll watch myself through a mirror...go figure!


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

gman95901 said:


> I dunno, perhaps there is a hint of voyeurism in there as well omgitselaine?


You think  ??? I must admit I sure wouldnt turn away if anyone wanted me to ummmm peek a bit  !!


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

omgitselaine said:


> You think  ??? I must admit I sure wouldnt turn away if anyone wanted me to ummmm peek a bit  !!


You are right....mirrors are the bomb!! :smthumbup:


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

over20 said:


> You are right....mirrors are the bomb!! :smthumbup:


Indeed they are !! Thus why we have a large mirror on our bureau to the side and another head to toe stand up mirror by the foot of the bed. 

Views from all ummmmmm angles


----------

